# recordings of Tchaikovsky symphony 6



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

My favourite recording of this symphony so far is this one conducted by Mariss Jansons: 




All other ones I've heard so far don't catch me quite as much as the mentioned one. It's possible that I got "spoiled" by that recording and have a hard time accepting other versions (as it was my first one).

Which one is considered as the reference recording? Respectively, which one is your favourite recording?

I think it may be possible to find a version I enjoy even more - I'll at least give it a try!

Thanks, Alex


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Mravinsky 1960 (stereo) is probably the most frequently recommended

Fricsay, Markevitch (at least two from each, 1950s or early 60s)


One moderately famous one I'd "disrecommend" is Giulini/LA that seems to miss all the pathos for beautiful sounds.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Let it stand alone without comparing it with others (so the occasional slowness doesn't grate) and you will find Celibiache's Munich recording a superb account - absolutely devastating. Other than that I am all for Mravinsky's recordings and enjoy both of Gergiev's recordings (especially the Kirov but also the Vienna Phil). Currentzis was widely praised and is certainly worth hearing. Jansons is also very good, I think, and I wonder if the OP wants to hear other excellent accounts or is truly on a (necessarily fruitless) search for "the best"


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

*Charles Munch/BSO is my top choice.* But Monteux also with Boston is a top choice. For modern sound, Maazel/Cleveland on Sony is very, very fine. I love this symphony and by coincidence I have it lined up today - it's something I always play on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Two favorites - 

Reiner/CSO
Mravinsky/LenPO
Both wonderful, maybe Reiner gets a slight edge, but both are top-notch...

I also like the Mitropoulos/NYPO


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Both Furtwänglers - 1938 studio (Warner or Naxos) and 1951 live (DG) - are fantastic. The earlier one is better balanced, while the later one drips with drama and pathos.

Pletnev’s 2nd recording, the DG one, is my favorite digital choice. The earlier Virgin recording is also excellent.

Fricsay was more brisk. His 1953 DG mono recording is electric.

Karajan was well-suited to this work. The 70s DG is very sumptuous, but I prefer the 1971 EMI.

Toscanini’s live 1941 recording from Carnegie Hall is one of the best things he ever did, coming from the same concert as his equally electric Piano Concerto No. 1 with Horowitz.

Mravinsky’s stereo account sounds gorgeous and is supremely musical in a very Russian way.

Other excellent versions:

Talich
Melik-Pashayev
Golovanov
Mengelberg
Giulini ‘61 on EMI
Kletzki


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jewgenij Mrawinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (DG, 2CD)

Great version and a real bargain.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Good ones mentioned but this will be my NO 1


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Comparing Mrawinsky and Karajan (both DG). Karajan is still the winner for me. The orchestra sounds larger than life and everything integrates into a whole. Every Pathétique I have heard other than Karajan somehow fail at one section or another. Karajan the maestro keeps this beast in it’s place while still channeling huge level of emotion and energy.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love the recording by
RLPO
Vasily Petrenko


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

verandai said:


> My favourite recording of this symphony so far is this one conducted by Mariss Jansons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That recording is wonderful, as is the whole set Jansons did with the Olso PO. If you want a real contrast, try Bernstein's 80s recording with DG. It is possibly the most devastatingly depressing recording ever made! Slow, but powerful and hypnotic. (Maybe not a "reference" recording as such, but worth a listen.)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

verandai said:


> My favourite recording of this symphony so far is this one conducted by Mariss Jansons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Jansons recording with the Oslo Philharmonic?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Jewgenij Mrawinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (DG, 2CD)
> 
> Great version and a real bargain.


I've never warmed to the Mravinsky. That Tchaikovsky set was praised to the skies when it was released. I think it had something to do with the Cold War raging and the scarcity of recordings by YM and the Leningrad PO. The ones that were available were dimly recorded Melodyias and so having DG record them was a real event. To me these always seemed as cold as a night on the Russian steppes.
I've got several of the versions mentioned already-Muti, Furtwangler/38, and a few others. My favorites 
1) Semyon Bychkov and the Czech PO. Superb pacing and a judicious blend of raw emotion tempered with Classical restraint 
2) Monteux/Boston SO. My first recording, so perhaps sentimentality plays a role, but Monteux had a way with Tchaikovsky 
3) Muti/Philharmonia. The most balletic of thee Pathetiques, makes one realize that it and the Nutcracker were composed contemporaneously

I recently heard Jurowski and the London PO on the radio. That is worth investigating


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

..........................


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

The stand alone interpretation of the Sixth for me is the stereo Mravinsky/Leningrad.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the replies!

I love this symphony and wanted to find another recording that I equally enjoy (or even more) than my current favourite (Mariss Jansons with Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra).

The other recordings I've listened so far I couldn't enjoy as much. But I'm optimistic that I'll find one sooner or later! I still like to listen to this symphony, but I also want to find other enjoyable recordings as a diversion. 

I'll start listening to the recommended ones!

Bye, Alex


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

To really appreciate this symphony I believe anyone would benefit from hearing historical recordings (as in old) especially those done by conductors who were alive when the performance styles were not the current, post-Toscanini ones. You can probably hear them all on YouTube, but give a listen to Mengelberg and Koussevitsky for sure. The Ormandy/Minneapolis recording is also terrific. Furtwangler should also be on the list. Then find the Toscanini - that's the first I ever had, on 45 rpm records (on red vinyl) believe it or not. It's just a misfortune of history that these glorious old performances with so much personality and so much excitement didn't have the advantage of modern recording methods. Most conductors today lack the personality and romantic sensibility to do it properly.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

As I said earlier, both Furtwangler and Toscanini left great historical versions.

For good sound, I really do like Pletnev.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> As I said earlier, both Furtwangler and Toscanini left great historical versions.
> 
> For good sound, I really do like Pletnev.


Poet even re recorded them on Pentatone, is sound is your main criterion


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I recently heard Jurowski and the London PO on the radio. That is worth investigating


Yes, it really is.... Excellent 1st and 6th, in particular. Great recording, too.


----------

